# 20 days after TT



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, so I'm 20 days out from TT surgery and and felt pretty darn good until yesterday. Tired, headache, but may not be thyroid related. All of the sudden though, I feel a "thickness" under my chin, above my adam's apple. Kinda feels swollen and sensitive to the touch. Wasn't swollen after surgery, just came up in the past day or so. I'm assuming it's all part of the healing process. I don't want to be a hypochondriac. Anyone else experience this? More sensitive on right side than left.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is a guess, but maybe you are getting a neuroma? I know I didn't do scar massages after my surgery because the whole touching my scar thing freaked me out...but I should have.  It started out as a strange sensitivity feeling and then morphed into sharp, almost hot-like pain when it was touched. A couple of weeks of daily massages cleared it up.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, Joplin. Funny thing is, it is not near my incision. It's way up high like if someone had hand under my chin on neck and pulling up. Very tight, too. Not painful, but sensitive and feels kinda swollen or "full". I didn't do any scar massage (maybe a little because it just now is starting to itch and feel kinda good). But my incision looks GREAT!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, okay, gotcha. Never mind me then! I don't know but I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Might be good to call your surgeon's office about it. Better safe than sorry, IMO.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I'll give it to tomorrow and then give a call if still bothering. THANKS ALL!!
Joplin, I did look up neuroma and maybe...just don't know how close to (or far away from) the incision a neuroma may occur. And would it show up 20 days post TT?? Hummmm.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well. let's see...

My surgery was August 29th. I first noticed my neuroma when I was on a business trip in early November. Saw my surgeon in mid-November (around the 15th, I believe) and mentioned the pain...he confirmed then that this is what it was.

That said, it was ON my scar...it looked like a couple of little pimples -- very hard and pinkish red. I didn't notice it unless I touched the area and/or had a turtle neck on...so we're probably talking about different things. I was just brainstorming.

I will say that since my surgery there's been all sorts of weird clicks and clacks and funny feelings. Some of these odd sensations stick around for a few days and then leave...could be just my imagination, who knows.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm having this redness (looks flushed) and feels like I'm sunburnt on my check but I haven't been in the sun. Now, this pimple thing shows up under my chin. Really bothering me along with all the itching under my skin. Weird since Joplin mentioned having one on her incision. Hoping it's just a zit.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if you aren't having some kind of allergic reaction to the fillers in synthroid? (You are on synthroid, right? I'm sorry I can't remember!!!)


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, I am on Synthroid. But have been on it since before Christmas. I'd think I would have had these symptoms sooner. We did up the dosage though after the TT. Maybe now just kicking in. I am holding tight until my Endo appt which is on august 7th. We'll see what he has to say. I don't know that he even knows I had my Thyroid removed, last time I saw him was 6 months ago when he said "see ya in 6 months".


----------

